# craftsman transaxle repair



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi i have a craftsman gt 3000 i need to put a transaxle in it i do most all my own repairs how complacated is this job My caseing litterly shatterd i never seen nothing like it if any one noes maybe you can steer me in the right direction thank you


----------

